# Teachers- Express Entry



## parmindersandhu1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi, Dear members, This thread is for helping and sharing info among for the present and future Express Entry Applicants for Canada, *in particularly Teachers*. Help from successful migrants (teachers) will be much appreciated.


----------



## parmindersandhu1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Any teacher from India trying through Express entry or anyone who has been successful, share your views pls.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

parmindersandhu1 said:


> Hi, Dear members, This thread is for helping and sharing info among for the present and future Express Entry Applicants for Canada, *in particularly Teachers*. Help from successful migrants (teachers) will be much appreciated.




Canada has far, far too many teachers already. The chances of a new immigrant getting a job as a teacher here in Canada are very slim because we have too many teachers already, they will have no Canadian experience, will come from education systems that are not up to Canadian standards (ie. their qualifications will not meet Canadian standards), they will come from elementary and high school education systems that bear little relation to the Canadian system, their language skills might not be up to par, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

There is shortage of teachers in some remote area's (first nations / the territories). Most Canadian teachers who go there, will not survive an entire school year. But maybe immigrants that are very desperate to just be 'in Canada' will?
Even so, you will have to pass the exams and become a certified teacher in the province you would like to become a teacher in. For Ontario: https://www.oct.ca/becoming-a-teacher/internationally-educated-teachers


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> There is shortage of teachers in some remote area's (first nations / the territories). Most Canadian teachers who go there, will not survive an entire school year. But maybe immigrants that are very desperate to just be 'in Canada' will?



Considering the location of most reserves can you see a new immigrant lasting a school year? Think about someone coming from India and ending up in northern Manitoba!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I think you're right, Colchar. I wouldn't want to live there. Ever. Most certainly not with a family.


----------



## parmindersandhu1 (Oct 13, 2013)

colchar said:


> Considering the location of most reserves can you see a new immigrant lasting a school year? Think about someone coming from India and ending up in northern Manitoba!


Ok thanks for response... But I have been watching the occupations in demand list for many years now... Like only few other occupations.. Teaching is always there in the list... Plus... We just want to migrate on the basis of her profession.... If she faces problem in getting job as teacher.. She may do some other job... 
Can we do that...?


----------



## parmindersandhu1 (Oct 13, 2013)

EVHB said:


> I think you're right, Colchar. I wouldn't want to live there. Ever. Most certainly not with a family.


And dear, what about Manitoba... Why it's not preferred... We ll also be coming as family... Your help will benefit me and others.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

parmindersandhu1 said:


> And dear, what about Manitoba... Why it's not preferred... We ll also be coming as family... Your help will benefit me and others.


1) Northern Manitoba is way too remote... the cost of living will be quite expensive, as the cost .

I spent a year living in the Heiltsuk First Nation reserve in Bella Bella, BC... although its location is close to Vancouver Island, it is still _very_ remote... 2 flights in/out per day and one ferry per week heading northbound/southbound in the winter and two sailings per week in the summer. For a family of 4 (2 adults and 2 children) to get round trip air tickets from Vancouver to Bella Bella will cost you _at least_ CAD 2,147.08$ Rs. ₹107,667.13 every time you want to go to Vancouver. Of course, the ferry is cheaper, but you can only get to the northern tip of Vancouver Island (you would have to take the bus down to Victoria and cross over to Vancouver)... it's a 6 hour sailing time and the boat usually leaves late at night or early in the morning.

Depression was also rampant in Bella Bella because of the weather and the fact that it's so isolated. Not necessarily a good place to raise young children.



2) Northern Manitoba is way too cold in the winter... have a look at this chart. 

Do you think that you could handle living there? I know I couldn't, and I was born and raised in Canada.



I don't know that you fully understand what life on a First Nations Reserve or in Northern Canada can be like, nor do I think that you're suitably prepared for said life. I worked with a (non-Canadian born) locum pharmacist when I lived in Bella Bella and he and his wife couldn't even last two weeks before they decided to pull up and return to Toronto. I (barely) lasted during my time in Bella Bella, but because I knew what I was getting into (life on the edge of the ocean), I was able to make-do with my surroundings and find things to keep me occupied. I went to Vancouver for Christmas and also to Victoria for a long weekend, plus I spent a good deal of time fishing off of the wharf near my apartment... didn't catch much, but since it is something that I've done since I was a little girl, it was pleasant for me.


----------



## parmindersandhu1 (Oct 13, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> 1) Northern Manitoba is way too remote... the cost of living will be quite expensive, as the cost .
> 
> I spent a year living in the Heiltsuk First Nation reserve in Bella Bella, BC... although its location is close to Vancouver Island, it is still very remote... 2 flights in/out per day and one ferry per week heading northbound/southbound in the winter and two sailings per week in the summer. For a family of 4 (2 adults and 2 children) to get round trip air tickets from Vancouver to Bella Bella will cost you at least CAD 2,147.08$ Rs. ₹107,667.13 every time you want to go to Vancouver. Of course, the ferry is cheaper, but you can only get to the northern tip of Vancouver Island (you would have to take the bus down to Victoria and cross over to Vancouver)... it's a 6 hour sailing time and the boat usually leaves late at night or early in the morning.
> 
> ...


Thanks, what about jobs scenario in first nations like these. Also Pls understand I was acquainted with the term First nations reserve yesterday only... I still have to research and find more details about those places. 
Anyway our purpose is to live in a more developed country like Canada. We are decently settled in India with decent jobs. We are ready for hard work but safety and security of family should be there in the area where we choose to live in Canada. 
We Sikh from Punjab, India and have distant relatives in Toronto and vancouver. 
I am a physical security professional with 10 years of experience in Industrial and corporate security with largest and best companies of India. I am very confident to get a job as and when I am in Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

parmindersandhu1 said:


> Ok thanks for response... But I have been watching the occupations in demand list for many years now... Like only few other occupations.. Teaching is always there in the list...


Yes it is, and it is completely stupid because we have far, far too many teachers here already thousands of whom cannot get jobs. I live in Canada, I attended university here, and I know a lot of people who went to teacher's college and have had trouble getting jobs. I know far more about the situation than you do. Just because teaching is on the list does not mean that we need teachers, it merely means that our government is being stupid (go figure, the government is doing something stupid!).


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

parmindersandhu1 said:


> And dear, what about Manitoba... Why it's not preferred... We ll also be coming as family... Your help will benefit me and others.



There is nothing wrong with Manitoba. Northern Manitoba, where many Indian reserves are located, is another story altogether. I am used to Canadian winters and you couldn't pay me to live in northern Manitoba. If I couldn't do it despite being used to Canadian winters someone coming from a warm country like India definitely couldn't do it.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> 2) Northern Manitoba is way too cold in the winter... have a look at this chart.



An average _high_ of -21.9 in January 

Sweet Jebus!!!!!!!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

parmindersandhu1 said:


> Thanks, what about jobs scenario in first nations like these.


In a word - abysmal.




> Also Pls understand I was acquainted with the term First nations reserve yesterday only... I still have to research and find more details about those places.


Don't bother, it will be a waste of time.




> Anyway our purpose is to live in a more developed country like Canada.


Then you don't want to go anywhere near a res.




> I am a physical security professional with 10 years of experience in Industrial and corporate security with largest and best companies of India. I am very confident to get a job as and when I am in Canada.



You shouldn't be. You will be competing for jobs with people who have Canadian education and experience.

Plus, here in Canada a 'physical security professional' means a security guard. Those are hardly good jobs nor are those who do them highly sought after. Anyone can do that job and the wages aren't very good. A position like that might mean something in India but it certainly doesn't here in Canada.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

colchar said:


> An average _high_ of -21.9 in January
> 
> Sweet Jebus!!!!!!!


That's _exactly_ why I think that OP is definitely _unsuited_ to life in Northern Manitoba.

India is hot all year round (just returned from 2 weeks there on Friday), and most of the people whom I spoke to there said that their impressions of Canada are that it's very, very cold.


----------



## parmindersandhu1 (Oct 13, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> That's exactly why I think that OP is definitely unsuited to life in Northern Manitoba.
> 
> India is hot all year round (just returned from 2 weeks there on Friday), and most of the people whom I spoke to there said that their impressions of Canada are that it's very, very cold.


Thanks you all buddies.... It feels awesome to get replies so fast... I mean people who are living in Canada giving ground information, I feel so relieved... I hope soon I find someone who recently migrated from India as teacher....


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> That's _exactly_ why I think that OP is definitely _unsuited_ to life in Northern Manitoba.
> 
> India is hot all year round (just returned from 2 weeks there on Friday), and most of the people whom I spoke to there said that their impressions of Canada are that it's very, very cold.



Yeah and they're talking about the GTA! Northern Manitoba would make them soil themselves. Hell, it would near make me soil myself.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

So far, I haven't met anyone who moved here as a teacher (as main applicant). I've met partners of main applicants, and they were teachers in their home country (some even English teachers), but none of them was able to secure a teaching position here in Canada. A couple of them went back to school and took Early Childhood Education, and are working in before and after school child care.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Found interesting article today:
Faced with a shortage of teachers in Alberta, Edmonton’s Catholic school district has taken to hiring increasingly from outside the province.
Catholic schools are looking to hire | Edmonton Examiner


> The majority of new hires hail from Alberta, but ECSD has hired more than 70 teachers from outside the province since February of 2014. Though the district advertises on university job boards across the country, the overwhelming majority (99 percent) of out-of-province hires come from Ontario.


Do they hire from Ontario because their Teacher's training is high quality, or because there's lots of unemployed teachers in Ontario?...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Do they hire from Ontario because their Teacher's training is high quality, or because there's lots of unemployed teachers in Ontario?...


Teacher training will be of pretty much the same standard across the country. They are likely hiring from Ontario because there are so many teachers here who cannot get jobs and who will be willing to move for a full-time job.


----------

